# Meeting people.



## devotchka (Nov 27, 2001)

Hi guys, I'm a 20 year old female college student living in Boulder, Colorado. Is there anyone out there who lives in my general area? Devotchka


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

net devushka, izvinivozle tebya ne kto ne zhivet. welcome to the board.


----------



## devotchka (Nov 27, 2001)

ya gavaroo pa-roosky OCHNY plokho!! (I have no idea how to spell it without a cyrillic alphabet, either!)


----------

